# IVF boost could double pregnancies (Australia)



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Lets hope Professor Claire Roberts gets her funding!

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/04/15/2217714.htm?section=justin


----------

